# Is there anything I can do to relieve morning troubles?



## Jeeves (Oct 25, 2004)

My doctor has me taking double my meds before I go to bed, but that doesn't always help. The morning is horrible for me.Is there anything maybe I can drink, like some kind of tea or something to settle my IBS early in the morning.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Try drinking peppermint tea in the mornings, it is good for the digestive system.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Ummmmm What helps me is to sleep on a slant at night!


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

hey Smiley I sleep on a slant too. I proped my bed up on blocks, and ever since I've been able to sleep a lot better. hhhmmmm, for the morning, I don't have as many problems as I used to, but I try to avoid anything cold right away, because that will set my stomach off. you could try maybe just warm water. I know many people drink tea in the morning and that works for them, but for me I have to have something in my stomach before I can have tea. maybe you could try soda crackers or something very mild. Sorry if I'm of no help to you.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

ok thanks G!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i suffer in the morning... i take a loading does of loperamide as soona s i get up then generally 2caps every 15mintues until i get to 6 lol then i wait, thats on bad days though. mines more under control these days







dont eat late at night, avoid anything thats very hot or cold to drink as it shocks the stomach. i tend not to eat until i know my stomach has settled. drink alottle water or sometime ribena


----------



## bojangles (Feb 8, 2005)

I get up quite early so that if I have a lot of time to go to the bathroom and take an imodium or two.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i'm looking for something to help in the mornings too. i have afternoon lessons so dont wake up until about 11.30am which is great. however, ive been starting to HAVE to get up early because i've got 2 exams - monday and tuesday. when i start a job im going to have the same problem. i used to have hot water with a slice of lemon in when i had bad symptoms in the mornings and that always seemed to settle my tummy.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I agree with what everyone is saying. I find that if I wake up earlier I have more time for the bathroom if I need it, and the earlier I wake up the quicker my stomach settles. Like now I have to be at work at 7:30 by 11:00 my stomach is feeling better. Hot drinks help me. I usually drink tea. I like black tea without milk and maybe a little sugar. I also drink chamomile and peppermint-green tea-on a very bad day I mix the two of them together. Dry food in the morning helps me too, toast or crackers.


----------

